# Cow Kung fu!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have a look at this, it doesn't get sillier!!

http://uk.download.yahoo.com/ne/fu/atta ... /cowfu.asf


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

brilliant.... :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> brilliant.... :lol:


I'll second that...


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Better than the last Matrix :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Very funny :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

errr... am i the only one that thought it weird and surreal.... :?

and funny too


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

never look at a cow the same way again :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

WTF?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Ahhh, the Mootrix!


----------

